# Adult female Rhombodera basalis - shield mantis



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

ALL CANON GEAR - 400D SLR - 60MM - MT-24EX with 2x Gary fong diffusers

Taken outside in my backgarden


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

She is very pretty and great pics as usual macro


----------

